# Germany bans Speed Camera alerts



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder whether "Safety alerts" will be permitted ?

That is what happened here and guess what, the speed camera warnings are lumped in with those, although I have yet to hear a warning for anything other than a speed camera or a traffic jam if we have live info enabled.

Presumably many vehicles now have built in gps systems and don't give out those alerts anyway.....


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

morning all

when in europe on my tomtom i just get a triangle with question mark in as a warning that something is ahead


barry


----------

